# Worthy ones doing M evangelism



## Leslie (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm aware of a donor who wants to support M evangelism significantly but needs guidance on which organizations are worthy and which are not. Any suggestions on either score are most welcome. If it's negative, perhaps the message is best sent as a private message. Suggestions of individuals needing support are also welcome, particularly those in creative access locations and those associated with worthy organizations.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 8, 2014)

We have some connected with the PB focusing on this type of work. Rather than faceless orgs, I would suggest connecting them with those PBers who are in the field. right now.


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 8, 2014)

Middle East Reformed Fellowship


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 8, 2014)

The Presbyterian Church of Bangladesh: you could contact Rev. Edward Ayub at [email protected] to start a conversation.


----------



## Cymro (Feb 9, 2014)

Not only MERF, but there is also Barnabas Trust who not only are supplying
material benefits to the persecuted brethren in M dominated countries, but supporting
Pastors and training of students in those dangerous areas.


----------



## Edward (Feb 9, 2014)

Our congregation is working in a Muslim country through local church leaders. We currently support training for pastors and their wives and short term medical missions, and will expanding to micro enterprise and microlending.


----------

